# making stock and storing food for future use



## rc4u (Mar 18, 2020)

Ok I want to know if what I was taught by my elder's and many in old country is used by others. I know my states small farm life is considered backwards by some of those that never been on old time farms.
      when I cut up veggies I save celery ends, potato ends, carrot peelings n ends, onion ends, turnip peelings n ends, green n colored pepper ends ect , ect.  I vac seal the items to make broth and sometimes seal with fat layer and sometimes have to boil n can.. I also do same with chicken n turkey parts and beef n pork trims of fat n  bones. I buy chicken qtr.'s at 59 cents a pound but they there portion of back bone to trim along with excess skin n fat. I also spatch cock my whole turkeys so have plenty of livers gizzards n neck n backs ect. freeze till ready to do batches.
             now meat stock like chicken is easy to can if you dont remove the fat layer, it settles on top in the jars and seal's the juice from oxygen which eliminates bacteria{bacteria needs oxygen to grow} and is why vac seal and canning keep longer.  it can be then kept in cool for months and safe to use without boiling and cooling.  I use my vac sealer with large mouth jar adapter to store so many things that i can buy big, like dry foods, beans, rice, peas, grains like barley ect ect ect..
      i make soups n dishes in large batches n vac n freeze. to get some of stock i ask freinds n family to save n freeze ham bones for bean soups n split pea soup n beef n pork ect for stew's n soups. 
       when i was younger i just loved when we butchered chickens for fried feet. hogs for actual real head cheese{grandpa like little vinegar } n nuts. making sausage n cutting meat and washing hands in the windmill cow waterer  .
                          ju


----------



## buzzy (Mar 19, 2020)

Way to keep what our ancestors took decades to master going. Getting to be lost art. We do a lot of canning of meats & garden veggies. Freezing broths & large batches of soups for later use but not to the extent you do. Great job on using what most people would throw out.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2020)

If I understand your technique correctly .....
Vac sealing broth, or any other food, must be freezer stored to be safe for consumption....
If you boil and vac seal, the same applies...    
Lack of oxygen and room temperature, in a vac sealed jar, is a playground for botulism bacteria...  boiling only pasteurizes the food...   250F, in a pressure canner, kills any spores that the bacteria may have generated....  and that food becomes safe to store in a pantry.....  
Vacuum sealing, with off the shelf sealers, does NOT draw an adequate vacuum to remove all the air from a container and thus there are still bacteria and spores etc. in that container.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2020)

Some Bacteria need Oxygen to grow, others require a low or Oxygen free environment. A third group will grow with or without Oxygen.
In general, Spoilage Bacteria prefer and Oxygen rich environment.  Spoilage Bacteria are usually not harmful, they just make food smell and taste bad or sour. Vac-packing or Fat-packing can keep Spoilage Bacteria from growing.
On the other hand, many Pathogens, harmful bacteria, grow with or without Oxygen, but can be killed at Pasteurizing Temps and Times.  However, and more importantly, Their Spores ARE NOT killed at Pasteurization Temps and if in a low or no Oxygen environment will grow and produce deadly Toxins. These Toxins may or may not be destroyed by Re-heating the food.
For Safety, always Refrigerate or Freeze Vac or Fat-Packed Foods. Follow established and tested Time and Pressure Procedures for Home Canning "Any" Food but especially Low Acid Foods.
Below is the BEST and SAFEST information on Canning and Food Preservation...JJ



			National Center for Home Food Preservation


----------



## rc4u (Mar 23, 2020)

First I gave general descriptions not directions. I did not imply all methods were for yrs of storage, many techniques are still used for months of storage.  well ya'll may be right that under the certain conditions anything and I mean anything even space shuttles can and will go bad under the right conditions. also I was asking if anybody still used old ways...... I was trying to tell others what I and grandma's did and do. I would not expect anybody with any common sense to just do with out being taught proper.  even if the top gets nasty the bottom was still used. here is an article for some that are not total city folk. my distant family did not have eelectricity or an indoor bathroom like the coast..





						How to Keep Homemade Broth Preserved for up to 6 Months!
					

Come check out this simple tutorial on how to preserve your homemade broth for up to 6 months without freezing or canning!




					www.myhumblekitchen.com


----------



## rc4u (Mar 23, 2020)

Farmers know all too well the problem of large quantities of tomatoes (and low prices) during season, followed by short supply and higher prices. The Bureau of Education in the Philippines says you can extend the season in which tomatoes are available. Fresh tomatoes can be preserved in wood ash for up to three months.

 Preserve only newly picked tomatoes which are ripe but not soft and overripe. They must be free of bruises and blemishes. Select a wooden or cardboard box or woven basket and line it with paper. Gather cool ash from the cooking fire and sift to remove sharp particles. Spread the ash evenly on the bottom, 1.5 inches (4 cm) thick. Arrange the tomatoes upside down (stem end facing down) in one layer and pour another thin layer of ash on top. Continue layering tomatoes and ash until the container is full. Cover and seal the container and keep in a cool dry place. [The article does not say how to cover and seal. My best guess is to cover with ash then a loose-fitting cover to keep the ash from being disturbed.] The skin will wrinkle but the pulp inside will remain juicy.


----------



## rc4u (Mar 23, 2020)

home made sauerkraut is way better than canned and only takes 3-4 weeks. can spice it or not and has perfect texture. easy to make..









						Confit - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rc4u (Mar 23, 2020)

Naturally Pickled Leafy Greens and Stems with Onions - My Humble Kitchen
					

Naturally pickled leafy greens and stems with onions are made with a simple brine cure. It's a perfect way to use up leaves and stems of tender and sweet leafy greens.




					www.myhumblekitchen.com
				









						Lacto-Fermentation - A traditional and natural way to preserve natures bounty - My Humble Kitchen
					






					www.myhumblekitchen.com


----------

